# 2010 Texas oilmans charity fishing tournament



## nwappleby

DATES *July 22 - 24, 2010

who is fishing it?

I have an invite....but no team to fish with......any takers?

Thanks
*


----------



## BNETT

Give me a call 9792924927, I am interested.


----------



## nwappleby

I called....PM me


----------



## BNETT

try to give me a call again sorry I missed it 9792924927


----------



## V-Bottom

Call us......we'll weigh'em


----------



## CaptBill

Hello 
This is Lynn does anyone know the oilmans dates for Galveston yet?
Thanks much
Lynn Curry


----------



## rippin lips

Never fished one G town.I will be there again this year.It is a BLAST.this will be year 4 I think? I will be at the AGGREKO booth come say Hi.


----------



## dhingle

aade in galveston fishing day is friday, june 4th.


----------



## H-2

you looking to fisht the bay or offshore? Would be interested if the answer is the bay


----------

